# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  The teams latest update

## InstantWork

On their news webpage:

http://www.peachyprinter.com/?fb_act...f21e26badf4938

----------


## iplayfast

While I'm glad they are moving forward I was disappointed that the earliest possible time I could see a printer is in July, and probably not until October.

----------


## InstantWork

I can understand that. I believe that the team have increase the printing quality beyond what they initially thought, and that this constantly increasing quality goal has pushed the release date further and further into the future. I would say though that the result look very promising, judging from the last pictures. Now the prints seem to have reached a quality level that anyone could be happy with. It doesn't look like a $100 printer anymore, and that is something I bet you and everyone else should be happy with. Just imagine getting inferior quality on the first batch of printers just to realise that there is a new, much better version available 6 months later for the same price. I bet that would be a nasty surprise for all the backers.

----------


## Slatye

Honestly, I'm very impressed that they've gotten this far with it. I was sort of expecting that after six months they'd go "ah, we really should have charged about five times as much for this. The money's gone, a few barely-functional printers will be delivered to the first backers, and everyone else gets nothing" (based on past experiences with another "ultra-cheap" crowdfunded 3D printer project). Or, alternatively, it'd take so long that by the release date it'd be obsolete.

It's now looking unlikely that either of those will occur. Development seems to be proceeding well, there seems to be plenty of testing going on (so it's likely to actually _work_), and so far there don't seem to have been any money problems. The capabilities at the moment look pretty amazing by "cheap 3D printer" standards, especially considering that a "cheap 3D printer" still tends to be well over double the price of the Peachy. In many ways (maximum build area, ability to use flexible resins) it's highly impressive even by "horribly expensive 3D printer" standards. 

It's a bit annoying to have to wait (I've got a growing list of projects waiting for a 3D printer) but at least we're waiting for something awesome - rather than waiting for a failure.

----------

